# Jig knobs



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I recently saw this some where.It may have been here on LJ's. But I thought it was a grand idea, especially when I found that I had no 1/4 20 knobs for a jig I am making.










Rather than wait a week to ten days on the pony express, I asked my wife to keep an eye out for golf balls when she was checking out the thrift stores.

All you need is the golf balls and what ever size inserts you are using for your carriage bolts or t-bolts. Drill the hole almost all the way through, install the insert and presto you are in business. I did find that on a couple of the balls, I had to glue the inserts in with Gorilla glue. They are made different inside I guess, but as cheap as the golf balls are, who cares.

The dimples give excellent grip and I think they are neat too.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

after years of scratching my head

this will sure help
for jigs and fences

thanks rand
another step in evolution


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

nice idea Rand


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

That is a great idea, enlighten me though, are you talking about threaded inserts for ply? The ones I have are 1/2" . Are these big enough?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great idea!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice idea,
still need to wait for the pony express for inserts though


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great idea, I stocked up on various length and threads of inserts before I retired from Fasteners, and have
extra golf balls picked up while hiking (yes I know I am a packrat), so this idea is perfect for me, and I just 
happen to need a few jigs. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

I like this it makes working my jigs fast and better on the hands


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Rand, you are on a roll. Nice idea.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rand, Good idea!

Have any trouble drilling it?
What kind of bit did you use?

Nice!

Thank you.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

@ nailbanger2, yes. I use the ones McFeely's sells, but some golf balls hold tight while others need Gorilla glue to keep them in when you loosen then to make an adjustment.

@ Joe, They are easy to drill. Just drill a 3/4 hole with a spade bit about 3/8 deep, center the board under the drill, pop in a ball and use whatever size bit your insert calls for and drill away. You need to drill almost all the way through to allow the extra threads on the bolt some where to go.

@ purplev, Don't all woodworkers keep inserts in the shop? lol


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

This is a $3.00 package of golf balls from the thrift store. I just may have a life time supply. lol


----------



## andysden (Oct 12, 2011)

If you or your neighbour is throwing out any old pre fab computer desks or furniture check for the threaded inserts that they use in them . i picked up 44 inserts in one desk . Most are 1/4×20 but some times metric .
pick them up at home depot or lowes if you have no luck dumpster diving.
Andysden


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Ooh ! Ridgid orange, too !

Great idea. Wish they were a little larger, though.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

@andysden, Great idea, I have an old IKEA computer desk in the burn pile. I better go check it out.

@ David, I have fairly large hands and arthritis as well, and I have no problem turning these tight. I think it is the rubber or whatever the outer layer is and the dimples that give you great gripping power on them.
Of course,if you have hands like King Kong, then we have a whole new area to investigate. lol


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Very good idea, *Rand*. They're not all that bad looking either.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

throw a few of them on the lawn together with a big driver 
then when the higher end of the socierty … came by and saying 
ooh are you a golfer tooo …. then just let them know you try to hit 
the neighbours windows …...and make hole in one …........LOL

Dennis


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Glad you have the balls to do this work… ;0) !!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

That is clever!
And what a selection of colors.
This one will stay in my mind.
Best thoughts,
Mads

And hooowwaaa what is that jig?
Yes I am always interested when something looks that good.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Mafe, I working on a box joint jig. The base will hopefully have as many fences as I need for different size kerfs. Maybe a 1/8", 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", 7/16", 1/2" and a 3/4".

I have to make a box out of 1/8" or 2.5mm thick wood just to out do Brother Bert and his thin wall boxes. lol But no hand cut dovetails for a while. lol
The base travels in the two miter slots and I put the all thread at the rear to compensate for the wear on the QSWO I used. With a little wax it slides very easy and absolutely no racking or movement sideways at all.

It is all coming together rather nicely. I need it to make a new kitchen drawer box for the old couple down the street that my wife takes care of. I want to use it to make a very strong drawer for them.

I'll do a short blog when I am done and it works successfully.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Mafe, OK all done with the first 1/4" or 5mm. You see the back side up on top of the post. Here is the front…










And here is the first test pieces hot off the saw…..










Now to make the other fences in their respective sizes.I hope you like it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

That looks good, and like a perfect fit.
My tablesaw cant take these stacked blades and they are not allowed in Europe as far as I know (do not know why, but it is a safety thing they say…).
But I will like to make these jigs for the router in different sizes at one point, even I do not like the router too much because of it's terible noice when it cuts.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

*Mafe,*With the router jig I use, cutting dados is much more accurate for me than trying to handle a long board on the tablesaw. Especially for cabinet work.I copied it out of one of my woodworking books when I first started woodworking and have never seen the need to change it.

Although Kent Shepherd has inspired me to to make one out of walnut and maple. lol


----------

